# Critiques, please.



## BakingNana

Here are a couple of pics of my layout.  Soaps are divided by types..florals, woods and spice, etc.  Seemed to work pretty well.  Ticks me off that I missed the slight misalignment on the left side drape, tho!  Things look like they're cramped on the table, but they weren't.  The angle is bad.  I decided I need a folding screen for the back of my booth to block out some of the "busy-ness" behind me.  Ideas?

Critiques welcome!





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## PrairieCraft

That looks like a booth I could spend a lot of time at.  

If you want pickiness then personally I like when things are all match-y.  The fabric seems formal but the containers seem informal.  Maybe if the containers that the products are in were the same. I can totally appreciate the eclectic look also even though I'm too anal to pull it off myself.  I love the fabric table covering and if you're talking about the left side not touching the floor then I don't think that's a big deal at all.  

A folding screen is a great idea.  I think you can get one cheap at ikea if there is one near you.

I feel so critical.    You did ask.  Your booth is way better than many I've seen.  But when someone asks for criticism...well, that's my specialty.


----------



## BakingNana

No no....this is EXACTLY what I'm looking for, Prairie!!  I see what you mean.  Any ideas for containers?  I think china (I collect Limoges) would be too fancy for my packaging and too delicate for the brocade of the drape.  Glass of some type, maybe?  By the way, the drapes are just that....drapes!  Panels on sale at Bed, Bath, and Beyond.  Love 'em cuz they don't wrinkle at all.  Maybe I should check BB and B again to see if there is another style that would be better.


----------



## agriffin

Wow!  I'm impressed...it looks really good.  

I agree with the mis-matching of the table cover and table items.  I think I would be inclined to change the table cover.

Or what if you put a solid cover over just the top to break up the formal a bit?  I'm not sure.

I really do like your setup.  I love how you have the soaps seperated and with signs up.  What a great idea!


----------



## cwarren

I think I agree ... Your Set up is beautiful.. but fabric just too formal for the rest of it.. a solid would be better ..


----------



## BakingNana

Thanks!!  What if I covered it with a large, hand-crocheted tablecloth?  I have several.  Would that contribute to a sort of shabby chic look?


----------



## cwarren

I think that would be a great idea


----------



## soapbuddy

BakingNana said:
			
		

> Thanks!!  What if I covered it with a large, hand-crocheted tablecloth?  I have several.  Would that contribute to a sort of shabby chic look?


That might work if you put a solid color underneath.


----------



## PrairieCraft

soapbuddy said:
			
		

> BakingNana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!!  What if I covered it with a large, hand-crocheted tablecloth?  I have several.  Would that contribute to a sort of shabby chic look?
> 
> 
> 
> That might work if you put a solid color underneath.
Click to expand...


Yeah, like maybe a beige or really light tan piece of material.  I like the window drape idea.  The edges are finished and nice and neat looking.  
One more critique and then I'm done...  The bright yellow and green signs and box catch my eye and take it away from the soap.  I think if everything else were toned down the product would stand out more.  Those colors are eye catching to draw people, so I see the reason behind it.  If the signage looked like your wrappers with the logo though that would help tie it all together too.


----------



## agriffin

I think that would work, BakingNana!


----------



## cwarren

Dont forget to share pic  of new setup


----------



## BakingNana

PrairieCraft said:
			
		

> soapbuddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BakingNana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!!  What if I covered it with a large, hand-crocheted tablecloth?  I have several.  Would that contribute to a sort of shabby chic look?
> 
> 
> 
> That might work if you put a solid color underneath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, like maybe a beige or really light tan piece of material.  I like the window drape idea.  The edges are finished and nice and neat looking.
> One more critique and then I'm done...  The bright yellow and green signs and box catch my eye and take it away from the soap.  I think if everything else were toned down the product would stand out more.  Those colors are eye catching to draw people, so I see the reason behind it.  If the signage looked like your wrappers with the logo though that would help tie it all together too.
Click to expand...


LOL!  The bright yellow and green handouts and signs are because I was being cheap.  I had those hideous neons hanging around for years!  Thanks for pointing that out.  I think it's time to get my graphic artist cousin to design a better logo.  I'm using a cheapie now, and I find it hard to work with.  Can't really decide what direction to go with it - elegant, shabby chic, or primitive.  It really doesn't fit any category.

Thanks again, y'all!


----------



## madpiano

I hope you don't mind me being critical - your stall is much nicer than mine, but a couple of things I noticed:

- the drapes are a nice heavy material, but they are too busy. It makes your table look full and cramped and they are a bit too chintzy to match with your soaps. I think a solid color would work better. 

- there is a lot of height on the right side of the table, because of the (really rather nice) shelf, but none on the left, maybe put some boxes under the cloth there to create some extra height? 

- The things in front of the shelf look like they might fall off and a bit messy, also it is very difficult for you from behind the stall to keep an eye on them. How about putting the tall shelf at a diagonal angle. You can put all your things like the till and bags behind it and you are still able to see what's in front of it.

That's all I can think of. I hope you don't mind.


----------



## Tabitha

I would like to see a solid colored cloth as well, maybe the blue you use on some of your labels. Other than that, a backdrop so people can not tlook through your booth. It will hold there attention with you.


----------



## BakingNana

Thanks Tab and madpiano (love that name!).  The stuff in front of the shelves really had plenty of room.  The angle of the photo stinks.

On my way to shop for new drape and folding screen!  

I used cardboard boxes to make different heights under the draping for the first fair, but everything was horizontal on that table (no shelving).  Did 3 times the business with the vertical.  People really seemed to stop in front of it.  Being at eye level seemed to be the key.  They also seemed not to want to touch the items that were on different levels at the first fair (cardboard boxes under drapes) but had no hesitation touching things flat on the table at this one.  It's been really fun watching people and how they react to things.  Maybe it would be a more "solid" feeling display at different heights on the left if I had hubby build a 3-step wooden shelf display of some kind.

We've also been lucky with all the fairs (8) we've booked in that there's plenty of room to have our own table in the booth for cashbox, knuckle buster, etc.  Didn't have to take up display table room for business stuff.

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## cmd439

What about a solid table cloth with a large logo/business name in a professional manner? You could get one printed up not too expensive and sew it onto the fabric.  I agree that you need  a folding screen to help divide your area.  Overall, I think your setup looks very nice.


----------



## BakingNana

cmd439 said:
			
		

> What about a solid table cloth with a large logo/business name in a professional manner? You could get one printed up not too expensive and sew it onto the fabric.  I agree that you need  a folding screen to help divide your area.  Overall, I think your setup looks very nice.



Been so busy haven't had time to post pics of new layout.  Three weeks (shows) ago we started using our new sign.  We now use a hand crocheted ecru tablecloth over the draping; a 2 x 3-foot professionally made sign is attached to the front of the table, and we're using ivory antiqued wooden trays for on-table displays.  Coordinating shelving anchors each end.  We have 2 setups...one for long tables and one for an L for smaller spaces.  We have 3 large tri-fold wooden screens (which REALLY helped last week to block out a very messy Watkins booth behind us).  Our sales have quadrupled.  Just got back from a show and I'm pooped; didn't have time to get pics taken.  Will try to get them next week.

I can't believe how popular lotion bars are.  I feel like changing our company name from "Soap and Bath and Body Products" to "Lotion Bars and Other Stuff!"  I've been giving away soap with orders in hopes of getting people to actually try the soap.  They'll spend a fortune on lotions, solid perfumes, lip balms, bath salts, sugar scrubs, lotion sticks, etc., and not get a single bar of soap.  It'll be interesting to see if I make any converts.  90% of my soap sales are to people with skin conditions looking for a pure unfragranced and uncolored soap.

Anyhoo....thanks for all your help everyone!


----------



## Bubbly Buddha

Very interesting!  Post pics of your new display when you can...


----------



## BakingNana

Finally remembered to take a couple pics at this weekend's show.  Small shelf on the left had goat's milk soaps; holiday soaps in front of it.  Right side regular CP.    Interesting....this was the first show for this church.  The gal in charge stopped by to ask how we were doing and if we needed anything.  Told her we were great and they'd done a terrific job.  Wouldn't know it was their first show.  She said a few were complaining that they hadn't sold anything.  I mumbled something about people having different approaches to selling at fairs, or something like that.  What I _REALLY _meant was...I could pick out those having problems.  No effort put into their booths at all.  I really don't understand why someone would pay to be at the fair, and then take no care at all in their presentation.  This show was not cheap as far as churches go-$50 fee.  We were busier than a one-armed paper hanger (no small credit to everyone on the forum, by-the-way.  Thanks again!).  Did 8x in 6 hours.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## soapbuddy

That looks really nice BakingNana!


----------



## BakingNana

Thanks!


----------



## Fullamoon

I know I'm a few months late but how about burlap for a tablecloth?


----------



## BakingNana

Never too late to make suggestions!!  The company I got my label paper from discontinued it...story of my life.  So when choosing a new paper, I chose a granite ivory color heavy paper, not so rustic looking.  This is the display we have used since last November, and it's working well for us.  This is the L shape display.  We also have a layout for a straight display.  The front of the display is where the trays are; the soaps are to the side to allow for browsing soaps without traffic jams.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## nattynoo

Bakingnana - Gee I don't know how I miss so many threads but I seem to.
I didn't see this updated.
I love the new set up. It looks so much nice. The trays at front look so soft & pretty. I really like the look of those. Always a good idea to have different set up for different locations isn't it.
Your screens make a HUGE difference to the overall look. No clutter beyond you. Amazing how a few changing and a good sign can change things up so much. 
Keep up the fabulous work.... looks like you've got it figured.
8 x table fee.... you go girl!!! Thats terrific for church fair.


----------



## BakingNana

Thanks, Nattynoo!  The suggestions from everyone helps so much.  Also, paying attention to others at fairs gives you a great basis for what works and what doesn't.  No surprise to me why some don't sell anything.  My biggest suggestion to others is NOT to sit behind your table.  Get up on your feet and engage with the customers.  I'm always so surprised at the vendors that sit (usually visiting with their booth "partner") and don't engage those stopping to look, then complain that it was a lousy fair cuz they didn't sell much.


----------



## nattynoo

I so agree with this theory Bakingnana.
Another thing I've learnt over the years is to actually place a product in the customers hand. Perhaps something they sort of looked at, and engage in a short explanation of the product. Sometimes people are afraid to pick things up.
Often they won't actually buy that product but it engages them.


----------



## BakingNana

Absolutely!  I've been fussing with some way to actually demo, especially sugar scrubs and shaving soap.  I have a ewer and basin, and I suppose I could fill empty CO bucket with water or something, with another empty bucket to dump used water in, but do you think it's worth the mess?  I love the wrought iron dry sink that Deda uses, but haven't seen anything similar in my travels or I'd have snapped it up!  Any ideas or suggestions for demo, anyone?


----------



## Guest

Looks great!  I like the stand, it gives a nice eye height opportunity for looking at product, rather than looking down at a table. Thanks for sharing, I have not yet attended a market or craft fair, planning on some Christmas craft fairs.  I appreciate your sharing it benefits all!

Cheers!


----------



## Lotsofsuds

I really like the photos of your displays. Everything is nicely displayed. Your products look great. Your diplays are very attractive and eyecatching.  Very well presented to your customers.


----------



## Lynnz

BakingNana what beautiful products you have displayed and I think with all the great advice you have had.............You have aced it...........Love your stall and would not be able to just walk on by. I have little sample tins of wax and hand them to people to sniff as they look, great way to spark conversation I love to hear about what thoughts and memories  different fragrances trigger for people


----------



## campbellsoap

I have dial up and an old computer so it's taking forever to try to look at the pictures enlarged

It's so interesting to read your experiences.  I had my first craft fair this weekend and I agree with engaging with the people.  I never sit down and was so busy while the people all around me sat in lawn chairs visiting.  My stepdaughter and I were going non-stop.

We did a dishpan and a watering can to demo the scrubs and it was a big hit to me it was worth it.  I had individual spatulas to give people samples of body butter and everyone tried the body butter. We gave them the sample on the spatula so people wouldn't get their grungy hands on the product.

Please keep us updated


----------



## Guest

cwarren said:
			
		

> I think I agree ... Your Set up is beautiful.. but fabric just too formal for the rest of it.. a solid would be better ..



Yes, I LOVE your setup but I don't like the tablecloth. I think something less formal as well.


----------



## NurturedBellyDoula

I think you should keep the table cloth with the crocheted one on top. It looks appealing, nice, professional, and welcoming and also warm. It doesn't look too fancy at all.. Stick with your setup. It's beautiful and I'm sure it's what you want in the end =).


----------

